# iPad et Apple TV



## loguy38 (27 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Etant actuellement possesseur du nouvel iPad et d'un écran plat, j'aimerais jouer à mes jeux d'iPad sur ma Tv. Je réfléchis à l'acquistion d'un boitier Apple TV pour utiliser AirPlay. 
Mais, chez moi, je me connecte en hotsport sfr wifi, je n'ai donc pas de routeur à la maison. 
Ainsi, j'aimerais savoir si une connexion wifi directe entre l'ipad et l'apple tv est possible ? 
De même pour mon macbook pro et l'apple tv ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Bonne journée à vous .


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (27 Mars 2012)

+1 , bonne question.


----------

